# ATi Tool - Overclock Settings Reset All The Time!



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello all,

Just got my X1900XT! Yipee! Let me first start by saying i've always loved ATi since my Radeon 9550 but since then converted to Nvidia (What a mistake!). Now i've just gone back to my roots and immediately downloaded ATi Tool.

Now i'm pretty much used to ATi Tool as it is similar in some ways to Riva Tuner, but, heres the problem:

Every time i reset my PC ATi Tool puts my cards Core and Memory clock UP where it shouldnt be. I continuously tell it to go to DEFAULTS as i dont want to tamper with my card at all yet but upon every restart, the ATi Tool seems to disobey the default's and takes the Core and Memory up at something like 720/500 or something along those lines. I fear this may be causing some in-game crashes ive been experiencing or performance issues.

I'm using a new profile but with all the default settings initiated.

Some enlightenment much appreciated! Thanks all,

Hux.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

havent you already posted this problem ?

lol btw, good luck fixing it


----------



## Konky (Sep 20, 2006)

Well 500for memory is pretty low
And 720 is bretty high
Yes, this will cause crashes with a stock card

Check the directory where atitool is installed, edit the ini file


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been reading a lot of the threads regarding ATi Tool and the X1900 series cards, it doesnt seem like its worth using ATi Tool right now - seems really buggy and its causing people more problems than anything else, such as slow performance, input lag and crashes.

Does anyone know any other programs i can use to monitor my X1900XT's temperature? Thanks...


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

if you just wanna monitor its temps, use everest home edition


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fuck sake upon every restart this 'tool' sets my Core to 621 and memory to 720. Stupid bloody thing im uninstalling this before it screws my card over.


----------



## Athlonman (Sep 20, 2006)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Fuck sake upon every restart this 'tool' sets my Core to 621 and memory to 720. Stupid bloody thing im uninstalling this before it screws my card over.



 x1900xt 3D speed is 621/720.  2D speed is 500/600.  The reason why ATITool is setting these speeds is because it is picking up those speeds from ATI's Key Pooler...you can disable that if you go into the settings and choose 1xxx overclocking... (Assuming you're using one of the betas).  You will not screw your x1900xt up by setting these speeds since that is the speed they are rated to run at...

Personally, I don't like ATITool's or ATI's automatic speed adjustment so I disabled ATI Key Pooler and ATI Smart Start in services and run my own Default 2D and 3D profile.  2D voltages are 1.175v GPU and 2.089v MEM.  3D Voltages are 1.425v GPU and 2.089v MEM...

To create a 3D Profile, you will have to set the Voltages first then set the clock speed or your system will most likely freeze.  You will also have to create a temporary 2D Profile so you can store your 2D voltages and then you can edit the ATITool.ini to move those voltages to the default profile...  If you need any assistance, ask nicely and you may get it... 

If you're experiencing system stability issues with the x1900xt with 3D speeds set, the problem is mostly likely a power supply issue...what size and brand of powersupply are you using?  Minimum should be atleast a 500w with around 30A on the 12v rail.  My 480W Thermaltake with 28A on the 12v rail wouldn't even run my x1900xt at 3D speeds, had to force it to run at 2D speed until I got a new powersupply (700W Thermaltake Toughpower w/Cable Management)


----------



## Konky (Sep 21, 2006)

the latest prebeta allows to disable the service for you.
As Athlonman said -> remove the ati services and use atitool instead.
Both together will not work well.

The speeds are fine, you probably can get near 700mhz core with a 1900xt and from 750-850 on memory without much voltage tuning.
Just remember to properly use the fan (atitools fan control is pretty nice as you can sefine the behaviour yourself)


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont think i'm willing to mess around with voltages and all that just so that the Tool actually functions properly. I'm not even interested in overclocking right now, dont really need it to be honest. I'll just avoid ATi Tool till its fully operational.

Athlonman, im running a 580W Continuous Wattage power supply. Cost about 80 pounds brand new, about 6 or 7 months ago. It's pretty decent power supply and im pretty sure it can handle this graphics card? This is the PSU im using http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3443

Here's my specs, thanks for the help mate.

Operating System: Windows XP Pro - Service Pack 2
Motherboard: Nforce 4 Gigabyte GA-K8NS Ultra SKT 939 6.70 nForce drivers.
Graphics Card: SAPPHIRE_Radeon X1900XT 512MB
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3700+ San Diego Chip - 2.26GHZ
RAM: Corsair 1024MB - 2X512 sticks - DDR400 - PC3200 - 2X184Pinn - Unbuffered.
Hard Drive: 80 Gigabyte MAXTOR 6L080M0 (SATA)
Power Supply: Hiper Technology Type R(Blue) - 580 Continuous Wattage.
Networking: D-LINK
Internet Speed: 2 Megabyte broadband. 
BIOS: F8 Version


----------



## Athlonman (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup, Hiper is a good Power Supply...

  Just to I reiterate,  ATI Tool setting the GPU/MEM to 621/720 is not overclocking.  The 500/600 speed is underclocked mode and 621/720 is the true running speed of the card.  The reason ATI did this is so the card would use less power while doing less intensive tasks like those on the desktop and while sitting idle... 

anywho, just don't want to see you running that card at 500/600 when you paid for a card that is to do 621/720...


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Athlonman.

Let me try and get this straight. So while im sitting here at desktop, my clock speeds should be 621/720? Cos right now, via CCC, the speeds are 500/594. Hmm, is my card underclocked???

How do i find out the clock speeds of the card when it enteres 3D mode? 

Thanks athlonman appreciate the help.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 21, 2006)

Huxley2k7 - I'm back again.  Tried everything last night with no luck.  If I disable the polling, and try anything over 2D speeds with 3D view open in ATITool, it would lock and then blank screen.

I have (all brand new):
Hiper, typeR 580w supply
MSI X1900XTX

See anything in common?  I hate to even imagine it's the PSU, but then I see the X1900XTX drawing 30A when under load - I don't know how that adds up between the 12v1, 12v2 and the 5v rails...


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 21, 2006)

i was gonna say, isnt the default x1900xt speeds 625/725


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 21, 2006)

Update - I never did blame ATITool for my problems... and I was right.  I installed XP/SP2 on a clean drive, installed CCC6.9 and ran 3Dmark05 again (no ATITool touched this system), still getting 7400 as a score, so the card just isn't switching into 3D mode (647/744).

I'm going to RMA both the PSU and the card as I don't know which one it is, and the $150 rebate window for the card is quickly approaching.

Oh well, back to the X800GTO (if it still works).


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 21, 2006)

Some people have been saying that ATi Tool is still lingering on their system after a format.


----------



## Hal2710 (Sep 21, 2006)

ROFL        



 



Too much beer, too little brain cells !!


Gone fishing....................

Hal2710


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 21, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> Update - I never did blame ATITool for my problems... and I was right.  I installed XP/SP2 on a clean drive, installed CCC6.9 and ran 3Dmark05 again (no ATITool touched this system), still getting 7400 as a score, so the card just isn't switching into 3D mode (647/744).
> 
> I'm going to RMA both the PSU and the card as I don't know which one it is, and the $150 rebate window for the card is quickly approaching.
> 
> Oh well, back to the X800GTO (if it still works).





WTF!  I run 3DMark*06* and get a score of *4700*!  There's something really weird going on here...


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 22, 2006)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Thanks Athlonman.
> 
> Let me try and get this straight. So while im sitting here at desktop, my clock speeds should be 621/720? Cos right now, via CCC, the speeds are 500/594. Hmm, is my card underclocked???
> 
> ...



Can someone please answer me here? Getting kinda worried...


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 22, 2006)

the card should clock back into proper speeds as soon as u run a 3d application


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 22, 2006)

The question is still unanswered though, should my 2d Clock speed be 621/720 or what? Confused.

Basicly in CCC the ATiOverdrive is showing:

Requested:621Mhz
Current VPU Clock: 500Mhz

Requested:720Mhz
Current Memory Clock: 594Mhz.

Is this right? If not, what can i do to make it right.

Also please note i no longer have ATi Tool installed i just want my card back to its defaults, how it should be! 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## infrared (Sep 22, 2006)

the current clocks you're looking at are the 2D clocks, the requested clocks are the clocks that you havn't yet set, but those are the 3d clockspeeds.

There's nothing wrong with your card


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thankyou kind sir for clarifying that. 

This may sound noobish, but what about the Onboard memory of 1450Mhz? Where is that / when does that come into play?

Anyone else feel free to add some input. Thanks...


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 22, 2006)

im pretty sure thats the DDR speed of your memory. the DDR speed is double your memory speed, as it suggests, double data rate


----------



## Athlonman (Sep 22, 2006)

Correct Pinchy...

2D clocks like I stated previously are 500 GPU/600 MEM (1200 Mhz DDR effective) and will be running when on the Desktop.  3D Clocks are 621 GPU/720 MEM (1440 Mhz DDR effective) and will be activated when running 3D mode (games, benchmarks, etc).  However, if you use the latest ATITool beta 16, it will set the GPU to 3D speeds on first startup.  Once you go into a game and quit, it will drop the speeds back to 2D.  Go back into a game and it should bump it back up to 3D speeds until you quit...

  Sasqui, if you're only getting 7500, then you're definitely stuck in 2D mode when running 3DMark05.  Last benchmark I was getting at 3D speed is 10500 in 3DMark2005 with the below specs(seems a bit low).

Anyways, sorry for not posting earlier Huxley2k7...I was pretty busy yesterday...


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 22, 2006)

yay i was right


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey thanks all, no problem Athlonman mate. 

Appreciate the help thanks for clearing it up for me ya'll, ill see you next time i run into a problem! Muhahaha.


----------

